# Marvellous diet



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

When reading the problems that many of you have, I just have to tell about the great help I've got by changing my diet.I'm a 34 year old, skinny male who've had IBS as long as I can remember but wasn't diagnosed until a couple of years ago.I had continuous problems with bloating/gas and irregular stools. Sometimes totally constipated and after some days all would come out as diarrhea. I also had problems with a stiff back (between the shoulder blades). Many times I wouldn't fall asleep until many hours after I went to bed. I was always tired and many times depressed and apathetic. I had also cold hands and feet.Since I started eating macrobiotic food a year ago I've got a life. Although I'm still very sensitive to sweet stuff and some other parts of the diet it has actually changed my life.Some improvements I've noticed:- >95% of the days I have a bowel movement in the morning and it looks and smells pretty normal!!!- I fall asleep when I put away the book at night!!!- I save 1.5 hours daily on decreased need for sleep and less time needed in the bathroom. However the food preparation eats some of that time.- I'm almost fine in my back (it gets immediately worse when I'm eating something bad).- I don't need to pee all the time.- I've hardly ever hemorrhoids- I'm very seldom bloated and if I happen to eat something bad, an "umeboshi plum" helps a lot- My self estimation has increased a lot.- I've found a woman to marryMy story: http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/424104151


----------

